# Cryptographic Services????????



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

When trying to install IE updates and other software (Direct X) I get an error to make sure Cryptographic services are enabled. Can anyone help me out or point me in the right direction. Havent seen this one before.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go into Administrative Tools > Services, find Cryptographic Services, right-click > properties, set Startup Type to Automatic and click on Start.


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

I checked there and it was already set as automatic and started so I stopped and restarted it. Might this be the problem I am having with an ActiveX controls saying that I dont have ActiveX set up. Although everything seems to be set to run. I am unsure of what else might be the problem.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Check in IE > Internet Properties > Security in the Internet Zone, if you have that set to Custom Level, check the Active X settings. If you click on Default Level, that should enable Active X.


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

Have done that and it still doesnt work. Set it to a custom lvl and chose enable on all (some were prompt) and it still does the same thing with active x gives the following info bar Your security settings do not allow Web sites to use ActiveX controls installed on your compuer. This page may not display correctly. Click here for options...

When installing DirectX or trying to it gives the following

A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted. Please verify the Cryptographic Services are enable and the cabinet file certificate is valid. 

Cryptographic services are enabled.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Set the security settings to a default Medium level.


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

OK changed them all to medium. Now when I try to do Windows update it gives me To help protect your security, Internet Explorer stopped this site from installing an ActiveX control on your page. Click here for options... When I click "Install ActiveX control" It gives me the following info bar of Your security settings do not allow Web sites to use ActiveX controls installed on your compuer. This page may not display correctly. Click here for options...
Thanks for all your help so far. And I appreciate you all taking time to help me out. Any other ideas?


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok got home thought maybe it was something to do with IE so I downloaded Firefox also installed the IE tab add-on. Doing the same thing in Firefox when I try to run something that requires activex.. This thing needs a bullet and I left my reinstall cd in Kansas when I moved and now I am 1300 miles away from it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you an administrator on this computer?


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

Double checking now to make sure but I do believe so. Yes I am Computer Admin on this computer. Im the only one and I have my wife set up as limited. And I am logged in under my name.


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

I went ahead and did a hjt log file for you maybe you will see something missing or there that isnt supposed to be

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:25:37 PM, on 7/26/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3apphk.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Curtis\Desktop\New Folder\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3apphk] S3apphk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMMRealtime] C:\Program Files\PC MightyMax\pcmm.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\QWDLLS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)


----------



## liliggyracin (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the help. But I got torked off and Formatted and reloaded it to Server 2003 as I couldnt find my xp cd but still had my copy of 2003 server. 

Later


----------



## vector_gfx (Jan 16, 2007)

Reregister DLL files that are associated with Cryptographic Services
To register .dll files that are associated with Cryptographic Services, follow these steps:
1.	Click Start, click Run, type cmd in the Open box, and then OK.
2.	At the command prompt, type the following commands, and press ENTER after each command:
regsvr32 /u softpub.dll
regsvr32 /u wintrust.dll
regsvr32 /u initpki.dll
regsvr32 /u dssenh.dll
regsvr32 /u rsaenh.dll
regsvr32 /u gpkcsp.dll
regsvr32 /u sccbase.dll
regsvr32 /u slbcsp.dll
regsvr32 /u mssip32.dll
regsvr32 /u cryptdlg.dll
exit
Note Click OK if you are prompted.

Note Microsoft Windows 2000 does not include the Sccbase.dll file. If you are running a version of Windows 2000, omit the Sccbase.dll file.
3.	Restart your computer.
4.	Click Start, click Run, type cmd in the Open box, and then click OK.
5.	At the command prompt, type the following commands, and press ENTER after each command:
regsvr32 softpub.dll
regsvr32 wintrust.dll
regsvr32 initpki.dll
regsvr32 dssenh.dll
regsvr32 rsaenh.dll
regsvr32 gpkcsp.dll
regsvr32 sccbase.dll
regsvr32 slbcsp.dll
regsvr32 mssip32.dll
regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll
exit
Note Click OK if you are prompted.

Note Microsoft Windows 2000 does not include the Sccbase.dll file. If you are running a version of Windows 2000, omit the Sccbase.dll file.
6.	Restart the computer.

Should work after that... it did for me.


----------

